# Windows Movie Maker Won't save my Project as a Movie. Help?



## Koi.Millie (Feb 10, 2008)

When I try to save the project as a movie File, in opposed to a project file as it is already saved as,
It says 

"verify that the original source files used in your movie are still available, that the saving location is still available, and that there is enough free disk space available".

Yes, I have it saved as a project first
No, i didn't change any of the source file names
Yes, I have enough disk space, (I have 16 Gigs free and it's a 23 meg file.)
Yes, I've tried saving in smaller size
I'm On Windows Xp,
I'm on windows movie maker 2.0 XP

So what's the problem and how can I save it or convert it to a normal mpeg either making windows movie maker work, or using some free coverter
because I cannot make my windows movie maker save
exactly what happens is it will get to the save screen
ill do the name quality etc.
it will get to the saving part
the bar will not move
and a second later the message Pops up.

help?>


----------



## NONCOM (Apr 24, 2008)

Same thing happening to me, apparently you may need a codec pack...


----------



## Koi.Millie (Feb 10, 2008)

NONCOM said:


> Same thing happening to me, apparently you may need a codec pack...


Where do i get that?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.codecguide.com/ - K-Lite codec pack seems to be the pack of choice these days


----------



## sebg (Apr 9, 2009)

my movie starts to save but then gets stuck at 83 percent! its so annoying.


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm having the same problem with my movie not saving. so what is this codecpack?


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

how much memory do you have installed, and how much is being used when in WMM. Check in task manager, performance.


----------



## MsBoku (Jan 15, 2010)

I am having the same problem all of a sudden. I have enough disk space, ram and I just updated mu codex. so why is this happening? What has changed? 
Isn't there an update or updated version of WMM?


----------



## somedude77 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had this same problem just upgraded my system have plenty of memory and disk space nothing else opened. I began removing clips from my movie project one by one and then saving as movie and found out that one of the clips I was using just wasn't going to work. It was the only clip in the project that wouldn't save. It was the same size as all the other clips so that wasn't an issue but I did notice it would pause while playing all the other ones did not do this. I had to finish the project without that clip which was disappointing. I even deleted it from my collections re imported it from a different location and still didn't want to work. It's the only time I've had an issue with files not working the way they should.


----------



## stevie jay (Mar 16, 2010)

I've tried everything. WMM won't save any movie file I try. I have not moved any file. It just gives me that statement about moving file or memory. All that is fine. I also downloaded the codec. Still doesn't work. Anyone?


----------



## thalia (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know why...but I did this with my computer and the problem was fixed .. @@

1) download windows media player 9 codec

2) uninstall windows media player 11

3) reinstall windows media player 11


----------



## sdemerald (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm suffering from this same issue and my file wont even begin to save anywhere:upset:

what I have done is downloaded a video off of VEOH that is nearly 50 minutes long and imported it into WMM and did the tools create video clips and dragged what I wanted into the timeline and what I want to specifically save is 2 minutes 11 seconds long. I have enough space and the file is in the and it STILL won't save plus evrey few seconds it freezes 

what will it take to save a small piece from a big file?:4-dontkno

I am using media player classic + I've downloaded AVS Video Converter and AVS4YOU software only b/c someone wmm forum said to sicne it supposedly helped them (not me)


----------

